# August 29 2020 Night Sky



## PeoplesElbow

The moon, jupiter and saturn will be in alignment tonight.









						You can see Jupiter, Saturn and the moon align in the sky tonight — all without a telescope
					

Stargazers late Friday night into Saturday can see Jupiter, Saturn and the moon all align to form a triangle. And the best part is you don’t need a telescope!




					www.khou.com


----------



## PeoplesElbow

SailorGirl said:


> You know I think that was last night.


Doh, dammit yahoo it was on their front page today.


----------



## mitzi

PeoplesElbow said:


> Doh, dammit yahoo it was on their front page today.



Yahoo is terrible for posting old news. Still, if they were visible last night why wouldn't they be tonight?  I will look.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

mitzi said:


> Yahoo is terrible for posting old news. Still, if they were visible last night why wouldn't they be tonight?  I will look.


Yahoo can look at uranus.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

SailorGirl said:


> That's a good question for the scientific geniuses on the forum.  I don't know why but sometimes things like that are only one night.


Jupiter and Saturn should be in almost the same position. The moon moves much quicker relative to us. It should still be close to aligned at some point, the moon does traverse the entire sky from moonrise to moonset. Tonight moonrise is 6PM and moonset is about 3:30


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Oops youre too quick for me, I edited my response.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

SailorGirl said:


> You're not the first man whose told me that.


Did you find Uranus last night?


----------

